# It's called building to a standard that is adequate for your area



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2018)

Nice article here:

Hurricane Michael tore through the Florida Panhandle and into Georgia after making landfall on Wednesday, Oct. 10.

Mexico Beach, Florida, was among the hardest-hit locations. The city was almost completely flattened from the storm. However, amid the incredible destruction, one home stood high on stilts above the wreckage, appearing largely untouched and pristine.

It is no coincidence that this house survived. Dr. Lebron Lackey, a radiologist from Cleveland, Tennessee, and his uncle, Russell King, an attorney from Chattanooga, built this house with the intention of it surviving a monster hurricane, or "the big one."

The construction of the home started in 2017 and ended this April. The home is known as the Sand Palace, and...................

https://www.yahoo.com/news/hurricane-michael-aftermath-homeowner-describes-145145884.html


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Watched a video on this the other day.......pretty dang cool......and.smart.


----------



## cda (Oct 20, 2018)

Guess it was built past minimum standards?


----------



## Keystone (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes minimal damage to the residence, impressive. 

Personally I've been questioning this, is it better to be the only home standing and likely have looting and assumed inaccessibility to the residence due to a likely lack of electric, gas, water and sewer for an undetermined time or just over insure the residence and rebuild? Probably a piss poor way to look at it but something's you just have to ask!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2018)

I found it interesting that the owners offered it up to FEMA for temporary office use.......


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2018)

Keystone said:


> Yes minimal damage to the residence, impressive.
> 
> Personally I've been questioning this, is it better to be the only home standing and likely have looting and assumed inaccessibility to the residence due to a likely lack of electric, gas, water and sewer for an undetermined time or just over insure the residence and rebuild? Probably a piss poor way to look at it but something's you just have to ask!




He rode it out there, during the storm

If he does not have a generator, he probably will install one now


----------



## fatboy (Oct 21, 2018)

cda said:


> He rode it out there, during the storm
> 
> If he does not have a generator, he probably will install one now



From what I read........he was hundreds of miles north..........


----------



## cda (Oct 21, 2018)

fatboy said:


> From what I read........he was hundreds of miles north..........



Ok I thought I heard he was there

His security camera was there


Yep not near::

Lackey watched the security footage from over 400 miles away, sure his house was about to be destroyed.


----------



## Mark K (Oct 21, 2018)

The total destruction suggests that the majority of the buildings were not compliant with the standards in the current model code.  I would also like to get an idea as to the level of code enforcement when the damaged buildings were constructed.


----------

